# Do you know anything about Toyota minivans?



## Durp (Oct 24, 2016)

I got a crazy idea in my head that I need to drive around the country to trade shows and drum up some work. I miss being on the road, and WA is getting gross again. 

I am looking for minivans to help keep fuel costs down. I have heard some good things about toyota minivans and they are supposed to be solid reliable. If you have any first hand experience with them, I would love to hear your input.


----------



## KevinsAhPunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Not minivan but they're usually cheap.

I'm livin in a Scion xB 09'

We've got the back seats down and some blankets under us. It's mad comfy, only a lil cramped. I sleep with a pillow under me, my gf doesn't N says she's perfectly comfy. 

You can prolly find one for 2-4/5k. Mines juuuuust under 200k miles, driven across country maybe 4 times in it? No mechanical problems besides the clutch, but it lasted a lot longer than it was supposed to. I've had it since 2011 and I've put maybe 1.5k into it. Last thing, after a certain year they don't have Toyota engine's so research.

Luck


"I've found out why people laugh. They laugh because it hurts so much . . . because it's the only thing that'll make it stop hurting.
... I had thought--I had been told--that a "funny" thing is a thing of a goodness. It isn't. Not ever is it funny to the person it happens to. Like that sheriff without his pants. The goodness is in the laughing itself. I grok it is a bravery . . . and a sharing . . . against pain and sorrow and defeat." Michael Valentine Smith


----------



## Mankini (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes. Stick with the old 1980s ones though-not the newer 'Previa's.

Anything with a 22R will do.


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 27, 2016)

Do this! I'll meet you somewhere


----------



## Blood (Oct 27, 2016)

Mankini said:


> Yes. Stick with the old 1980s ones though-not the newer 'Previa's.
> 
> Anything with a 22R will do.


don't the previa's have a bitch of an engine to work on wich means a higher repair bill


----------



## Mankini (Oct 27, 2016)

Blood said:


> don't the previa's have a bitch of an engine to work on wich means a higher repair bill



yes. previas of any vintage suck. i was referring him to the old zippos. you can probably guess how they got that nickname


----------



## Blood (Oct 27, 2016)

Mankini said:


> yes. previas of any vintage suck. i was referring him to the old zippos. you can probably guess how they got that nickname
> 
> View attachment 33801


LOL that's the one i was speaking of with the engine inside and you had to remove a bunch of shit just to get to the motor


----------



## Blood (Oct 27, 2016)

Mankini said:


> yes. previas of any vintage suck. i was referring him to the old zippos. you can probably guess how they got that nickname
> 
> View attachment 33801






not to get off vans here. but i had one of these years ago and you could not kill it i drove it till the wheels fell offf


----------



## Mankini (Oct 27, 2016)

tercels are awesome


----------



## Blood (Oct 27, 2016)

Mankini said:


> tercels are awesome


yep they were awsome though you can't find em no more . i think i would go for a cargo van over a soccer mom type van


----------



## Blood (Oct 27, 2016)

the old chevey astro vans are great to if you can find one that's been maintained the gmc safaris are good to there the same thing as the astro maybe a little different look and a different badge on them is all


----------

